# Which New Logo is Your Favorite?



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Which of the 3 new Bucks logos is your favorite?


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I voted for the primary. I love the ball in the antlers and the M in the buck's chest. 

But I really dig the state logo too. It has a very collegiate feel to it that I like, and the fact that the blue accents fall wherever water borders the state is a really cool touch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Primary logo is the best one for sure.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

First one by far. I don't like the other two at all, especially the third one


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm clearly in the minority, here... but I love the second one. First one is also good. Third one is not so good.


----------

